# January Challenge #3: Vice and Virtue



## martygreene (Jan 16, 2006)

The seven deadly sins, or their virtueous counterparts. First, we have the vices...

 Lust (fornication) — Unlawful sexual desire, such as desiring sex with a person outside marriage. (Dante's criterion was "excessive love of others," thereby detracting from the love due G-d). 
 Gluttony — Wasting of food, either through overindulgence in food, drink or intoxicants, misplaced desire for food for its sensuality, or withholding food from the needy ("excessive love of pleasure" was Dante's rendering). 
 Greed (covetousness, avarice) — A desire to possess more than one has need or use for (or, according to Dante, "excessive love of money and power"). 
 Sloth (also accidie, acedia) — Laziness; idleness and wastefulness of time allotted. Laziness is condemned because like gluttony, is a sin of waste, for it wastes time, implicitly because of pride. 
 Wrath (anger, hate) — Inappropriate (unrighteous) feelings of hatred, revenge or even denial, as well as punitive desires outside of justice (Dante's description was "love of justice perverted to revenge and spite"). 
 Envy (jealousy) — Resentment of others for their possessions (Dante: "Love of one's own good perverted to a desire to deprive other men of theirs"). 
 Pride (vanity) — A desire to be important or attractive to others or excessive love of self (holding self out of proper position toward God or fellows; Dante's definition was "love of self perverted to hatred and contempt for one's neighbor"). 
Then, we have the virtues, in respective order to their vice counterparts. Chastity, moderation, charity, zeal, meekness, generosity, and humility.

Using either modern or traditional interpretations of the deadly vices and the seven virtues, here is an opportunity to delve into the psyche of mankind and see what lies beneath the surface. Perhaps not just one of these characteristics, but many fight for supremecy. Using your creativity and skill, let's see who we all really are.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Jan 16, 2006)

I can't decide whether to do Pride or Envy....hmmm


----------



## martygreene (Jan 16, 2006)

You could do both!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 16, 2006)

They did a photo shoot an an episode of America's Next Top Model, I thought it might help some of you ladies out and give you ideas.

http://www.upn.com/shows/top_model4/...ll_02.php?id=0
http://www.upn.com/shows/top_model4/...8/pgall_01.php
Hope they help!


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Jan 16, 2006)

this sounds like fun


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_They did a photo shoot an an episode of America's Next Top Model, I thought it might help some of you ladies out and give you ideas.

http://www.upn.com/shows/top_model4/...ll_02.php?id=0
http://www.upn.com/shows/top_model4/...8/pgall_01.php
Hope they help!_

 
 i was gonna post these too..they did an awesome job for this photoshoot!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm so glad you posted the ANTM pics cuz I couldn't really understand the challenge.  Now I get it!  I can't wait!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 17, 2006)

i think i wanna do greed or envy...both scream GREEN at me and i'm in a real green zone right now.


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey ladies!  I wanted to do Wrath.  It screamed red and black to me, and I'm in a real red lip fix right now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not all-pro like the majority of you all but I gave it a shot. So here goes:


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Greeeeedddddd*

I decided to go for the Gold...literally.  So here's my rendition of GREED:







The Money is Mine! It's all mine! (and its all fake money lol)





I used:
Naked Lunch/Goldmine on brow bone
Golden Olive pigment all over lid
Carbon/Humid in crease
Sprout/Carbon as bottom liner dragged down just a little
Pro long lash mascara
Trace Gold blush lightly dusted all over
Instant Gold lustreglass

Its not fantastic, but I got excited


----------



## aziajs (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristineBelle15* 
_Hey ladies!  I wanted to do Wrath.  It screamed red and black to me, and I'm in a real red lip fix right now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not all-pro like the majority of you all but I gave it a shot. So here goes:




_

 
I like it!  You always smile and look so cute in your FOTDs and in this one you look mean.  I think you got wrath down.


----------



## user4 (Jan 17, 2006)

good job guys... i have not clue which one i'm going to do, but i know i want to do one of them!!!


----------



## user3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Fab job ladies!


----------



## user2 (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Fab job ladies!_

 
I have to agree!


----------



## ishtarchick (Jan 20, 2006)

wow!!! kristinebelle and mac pixie, both your looks are awesome!!!
i remembered i did something similar to ANTM's "wrath" look, so here it is, altho with my silly "trying to look mean" face, idk if it looks more like wrath or envy. so here it is, and i'll try to make another one


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 20, 2006)

OooOOo kristine i love it!!


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Jan 20, 2006)

*3 vices...*

took pics down...almost the end of the month!


----------



## LivingPink (Jan 20, 2006)

It' my version for Sloth.


----------



## libra14 (Jan 20, 2006)

All I can say is wow!


----------



## showpuli (Jan 20, 2006)

*I did Chastity LOL*

I wanted to do something not done by Top Model. So I chose Chastity, since I am so NOT chaste LOL.

Got inspiriation from the story about chastity the fallen angel.

Pics are not too good as I could not find camera, so had to use cell phone.


----------



## Isis (Jan 20, 2006)

*OMG showpuli WOW!!!*






I have no idea what to say on yours but I am floored! You look amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just like a Madona


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2006)

everyone's are amazing so far!! i especially love yours, showpuli


----------



## showpuli (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank you so much anthem, fairlady! I'm blushing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always see such amazing stuff by so many specktra gals that I finally sat down and did a challenge. Can't wait to see what Feb has in store for us!


----------



## spyderfly10 (Jan 22, 2006)

*lust*






it was amusing to drench myself in so many msfs...
anywho, used:
eyes:
_still life base / pink pearl pigment / grape pigment / ever opal pearlizer / pink venus e/s /copper sparkle pigment

face: 
_copper sparkle / stereo rose , shimpagne, gold deposit , petticoat msfs / pretty baby beauty powder / ladyblush blushcreme

lips: 
_lure l/l / pink maribu ls / magnetique lg / pink pearl pigment


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 22, 2006)

good job ladies!! amazing work creating looks for these things! i love yours spyderfly!!


----------



## Joke (Jan 22, 2006)

Moderation:






(Damn I feel unsure with only foundation, mascara, e/l and so subtle l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Or its adversary?
Excess is more my thingie LOL
I'm sure Bobbi Brown would put garlic against this pic (smokey eyes and glitter and red lips and in your face blush) ...


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Jan 22, 2006)

LOL!  I love the Paint touches


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, this is what I visioned Envy to be. Excuse my uneven eyebrows. I don't know what I was doing today. Ooops.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Ok, this is what I visioned Envy to be. Excuse my uneven eyebrows. I don't know what I was doing today. Ooops.














_

 
I love it!  So evil!  So dark!


----------



## Incredible (Jan 25, 2006)

*Feelin' Greedy*

it may be kind of late but here is my take on "greed"


----------



## aziajs (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Incredible* 
_it may be kind of late but here is my take on "greed"










_

 
Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## bohogirl (Jan 25, 2006)

Incredible said:
			
		

> it may be kind of late but here is my take on "greed"
> 
> This is awesome - love it!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 25, 2006)

OMG Incredible! Yours takes my breath away...I love it!!!


----------



## user2 (Jan 25, 2006)

Wooow Incredible that IS incredible!!!


----------



## msthrope (Jan 26, 2006)

incredible, that is beauuutiful!!

do you mind me asking what you used?


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 26, 2006)

*Sloth*

Okay, I know mine is not as good as others on here... I wanted to try a difficult one, so I chose sloth.  I figured sloth would look unhealthy and lazy, so basically all I did was darken my eyes a TON, paled down my lips, and contoured my cheeks.  So, here goes...




and then I was playing with settings on my phone, and I liked how this looked:




Also, I used my CAMERA PHONE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so the pics are definately not the quality I would have liked...


----------



## showpuli (Jan 26, 2006)

Ohh I think you did great with sloth! You totally look 1/2 dead! Very nice.


----------



## user3 (Jan 26, 2006)

Everyone is doing such a great job!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedBetty* 
_Okay, I know mine is not as good as others on here... I wanted to try a difficult one, so I chose sloth.  I figured sloth would look unhealthy and lazy, so basically all I did was darken my eyes a TON, paled down my lips, and contoured my cheeks.  So, here goes...




and then I was playing with settings on my phone, and I liked how this looked:




Also, I used my CAMERA PHONE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so the pics are definately not the quality I would have liked..._

 
Great job!


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks!  I like your huge smiley too.


----------



## Incredible (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_incredible, that is beauuutiful!!

do you mind me asking what you used?_

 
Thank you!  You all will probably kill me when I say I used d/s brands for most of the face lol.  I used Prestige eyeshadow in iguana and jane eyeshadow in moss for the eyes.  I used melon pigment all over the face and on the lips, lined the eyes with carbon and put old gold pigment over it.  Over the carbon line on the top lid I used some cheap wet 'n wild gold loose glitter.  Voila!

Edited to say:  Oh yeah, and I used milani eyeshadow in desert sun to contour my cheeks.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 26, 2006)

For some reason, I saw Pride as being orange. Looking a little smug in these pics, guess that fits in pretty well lol!


----------



## hazelinsight (Jan 26, 2006)

Lust-


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 27, 2006)

lol! Your lust pics are killing me! Nice job hazelinsight!


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 27, 2006)

Meekness






Wrath


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 27, 2006)

TangoMango, I really like yours!  You do look very wrathful.


----------



## Isis (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Incredible* 
_



_

 





 WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What colors did you use for that? That's so awesome!!


----------



## Incredible (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Incredible* 
_Thank you!  You all will probably kill me when I say I used d/s brands for most of the face lol.  I used Prestige eyeshadow in iguana and jane eyeshadow in moss for the eyes.  I used melon pigment all over the face and on the lips, lined the eyes with carbon and put old gold pigment over it.  Over the carbon line on the top lid I used some cheap wet 'n wild gold loose glitter.  Voila!

Edited to say:  Oh yeah, and I used milani eyeshadow in desert sun to contour my cheeks._


----------



## aziajs (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 
_Meekness

Wrath



_

 
Great!!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 28, 2006)

LOL - I was inspired by my cupcake today to do "gluttony"...


----------



## Caderas (Jan 28, 2006)

ladybugz07, that looks awesome!!  ...cupcake looks delicious.  haha, what did you use for the polka-dots.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colourful_addiction* 
_ladybugz07, that looks awesome!!  ...cupcake looks delicious.  haha, what did you use for the polka-dots._

 
LOL, thanks!
Bright Fuschia, Golden Lemon, Kelly Green & Blue pigments for the dots, using Too Faced Liquif-Eye (neato product that turns just about anything into liquid liner).


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 28, 2006)

damnit! Now I want a chocolate cupcake!  WHY did you have to have the cupcake in the pic?! lol  *rummages through cupboard for cake mix and frosting*  


BTW-  love the dots!


----------



## Incredible (Jan 28, 2006)

So creative!  I love it!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Jan 29, 2006)

ladybugz that looks so cute!!


----------



## tracie (Jan 29, 2006)

and my take


















i need a lipliner bad ha ha


----------



## aziajs (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracie* 
_




and my take


















i need a lipliner bad ha ha_

 
I like the way you did your eyes.  But I have to know - what's on your cheeks?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG tracie that is beautiful! I love it!
P.S. I'm the girl that bought the blush from ya on MUA (same username here too)


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LivingPink* 
_It' my version for Sloth._

 
i see this as LUST
hehehe


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracie* 
_




and my take


















i need a lipliner bad ha ha_

 
pretty!!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladybugz07* 
_LOL - I was inspired by my cupcake today to do "gluttony"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







_

 
great!love the colorful dots nder the eyes


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Incredible* 
_it may be kind of late but here is my take on "greed"










_

 
amazinggggggggggg


----------



## tracie (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I like the way you did your eyes.  But I have to know - what's on your cheeks?_

 
Shimpagne MSF and a clinique shimmerbrick in golden bronze


----------



## aziajs (Jan 30, 2006)

*Envyyyyy!!!*

Ok.....this is my take on ENVY.  The lips didn't quite photograph the way I would have liked but  I still like how it all came out.  Thanks to Plink! for the inspiration.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 30, 2006)

I decided to do wrath. Please excuse my picture for being so small, I had to do it on camera phone.


----------



## crimsonette (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julia Vanhorn* 
_I decided to do wrath. Please excuse my picture for being so small, I had to do it on camera phone.




_

 
this is fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Jan 31, 2006)

Greed!​

just for fun


----------



## Kita Von Kanada (Jan 31, 2006)

*Pride*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vivagla...in/set-948799/

FIle is too large, I'm new and unsure how to make them smaller...

this is Pride...red lips, glitter lids...doesn't get much more prideful for me!


----------



## Kita Von Kanada (Jan 31, 2006)

*Generosity*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vivagla...in/set-948847/


----------



## ishtarchick (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kita Von Kanada* 
_http://www.flickr.com/photos/vivagla...in/set-948799/

FIle is too large, I'm new and unsure how to make them smaller...

this is Pride...red lips, glitter lids...doesn't get much more prideful for me!_

 
OMG!!! that red is so beautiful!! so perfect!!! and you sport it so well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what is it?


----------



## Kita Von Kanada (Feb 1, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_OMG!!! that red is so beautiful!! so perfect!!! and you sport it so well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what is it?_

 
CHannel-#5 Rouge...with MAC clear gloss over it...*smiles*  A favourite of mine as well...but now I'm looking for a hot pink to sport to match my pink hair!  *SMILES*


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Incredible* 
_it may be kind of late but here is my take on "greed"










_

 
gorgeous skin!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 1, 2006)

All you ladies have done a fantastic job and really jumped into creativity with this challenge! My personal faves would have to be the 'sloth' and 'gluttony'-cupcake faces, along with Tracie's chocolate hanging out her mouth. Mmm!

I like Sloth heaps because it reminds me of Avarice in the (original) film 'Bedazzled' with Dudley Moore and Peter Cook. I think Raquel Welch played Lust in it too!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 3, 2006)

nice...


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------

